# dull colours?



## renwick (May 16, 2006)

hi hope some one can help,the problem is when my design is printed it looks great but when applied to the shirt the colours are really dull.black looks great.But the rest looks really dull.I use good quality ink and t shirts from express.But the paper i bought of ebay.one side is really smooth the other has a slight grain to it.
I`ve got a tester shirt if any one can help would be very greatfull.Oh the presure i`m using is medium.and a 200oc temp and a 25 sec dwell time.


----------



## PrintMonkey (Jul 15, 2006)

What did the instructions that came with the paper say to do?
Did you print on the right side?
Dye sublimation process happens at about 350 degrees (where the ink turns to a gas). Black ink will turn to a gas faster and at a lower temp then the lighter colors like yellow/cyan.
At 200 degrees, your are to low of a temperature and your dwell time is to short.
Rule of thumb: 400 degrees and a dwell time of 40 seconds for soft goods.

The best place for Dye-Sub info:
www.Dyesub.org 
Be sure to click on "Articles & Reviews" link.

Mark


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

PrintMonkey said:


> At 200 degrees, your are to low of a temperature and your dwell time is to short.
> Rule of thumb: 400 degrees and a dwell time of 40 seconds for soft goods.


200°C *is* about 400f. I agree that I normally hear of dwell times of 40-60 seconds though (I've occasionally heard of people using <30, but 40+ seems more common).


----------



## PrintMonkey (Jul 15, 2006)

> 200°C *is* about 400f.


Have you check to see if the press is really at 400F(200°C)?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Increase the time to 35-40 seconds. Also check the pressure. You can go heavier but that increases the chance of the outline of the paper showing up. You can smooth it out with a teflon roller or your finger. Wear some type of glove if it is too hot for you.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Be careful at 400 degrees and a dwell time of 60 seconds. You are gonna need a full sized teflon sheet or you may scorch 100% cotton shirts.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> You are gonna need a full sized teflon sheet or you may scorch 100% cotton shirts.


100% cotton shirts are unlikely to be a problem when using dye sublimation.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Solmu said:


> 100% cotton shirts are unlikely to be a problem when using dye sublimation.


You are correct but getting into the 400 degree range for that amount of time with percentage blanks...caution is a valuble insight. I would still use the teflon sheet.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Solmu said:


> 100% cotton shirts are unlikely to be a problem when using dye sublimation.


Dye sub will not work with cotton without some type of pre treatment and even then you may not like the results.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

binki said:


> Dye sub will not work with cotton without some type of pre treatment and even then you may not like the results.


Lewis knows that as I do...just didnt read far enough into the Thread. Thanks for the heads up...he is correcting me and you are correcting Him. My fault.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Lewis knows that as I do...just didnt read far enough into the Thread. Thanks for the heads up...he is correcting me and you are correcting Him. My fault.


np. i just didnt want the op go go buy 1000 cotton shirts and dye-sub them


----------

